# [Aporte] Funcionamiento de una cámara digital (1° Parte)



## Ratmayor

A petición del público posteo la primera parte del funcionamiento de las cámaras digitales, en esta primera parte hablaré de la unidad de zoom.

Primero que nada deben saber que para este tutorial escogí un lente Casio, ya que es bastante común en otras marcas y porque la mayoría de las cámaras digitales se basan en el mismo concepto.

Bien, conozcamos las partes:


Despiece total del mecanismo​

Piñón de ataque
CCD
Lente de enfóque
Tapa posterior
Tambor Interno
Obturador
Tambor estático
Tambor Externo
Coraza

Ahora conozcamos para que sirve cada pieza:
*Piñón de Ataque:* Este se encarga de transmitir el movimiento desde el reductor hasta la cremallera que se encuentra en el tambor exterior, es importante saber que si deseamos girar el lente para comprobar si no está atascado o requiere limpieza, se debe retirar, ya que la relación del reductor no permite que el lente se mueva libremente.

*CCD:* Un charge-coupled device o CCD (en español «dispositivo de carga acoplada») es un circuito integrado que contiene un número determinado de condensadores enlazados o acoplados. Bajo el control de un circuito interno, cada condensador puede transferir su carga eléctrica a uno o a varios de los condensadores que estén a su lado en el circuito impreso. La alternativa digital a los CCD son los dispositivos CMOS (complementary metal oxide semiconductor) utilizados en algunas cámaras digitales y en numerosas cámaras web. En la actualidad los CCD son mucho más populares en aplicaciones profesionales y en cámaras digitales. _(Referencia tomada de Wikipedia)_
​
*Lente de Enfoque: *Se encarga de ajustar el enfoque de la vista en general por medio de un lente (4), cabe destacar la que la cámara ajusta el enfoque basado en su posición determinada por medio de una obstrucción (2) a un sensor óptico localizado en la coraza, la parte lógica de la cámara no tiene manera de "saber" si la imagen está desenfocada, así que cualquier daño como torcedura, manchas, etc podrían causar problemas de enfoque. Este lente se encuentra, mayormente corriendo sobre unos pequeños tubos metálicos que entran en unos agujeros (1) y se mueve gracias a un motor paso a paso ubicado en la base (3)

Detalle del lente de enfoque, leyenda en texto​
*Tambor Externo:* Este, además de formar parte de la unidad óptica de el Zoom, es quien mueve todos los componentes como el Tambor Interno y el obturador, gracias a la _cremallera_ (1) que se encuentra en su parte exterior y que engrana con el piñón de ataque. _Las guías_ (2) que corren en los rieles de la coraza hacen que el tambor salga, los rieles internos (4) que se encuentran en su parte interna son para mover el Tambor Interno y el Obturador y así obtener el Zoom. La posición de este es determinada por un _pequeño espejo _(3) que activa un sensor óptico del que hablaremos más adelante.
Detalle de Tambor Externo (Leyenda en texto)​
*Obturador: *El obturador es el dispositivo que controla el tiempo durante el que llega la luz al dispositivo fotosensible (CCD). Este tiempo es conocido como la velocidad de obturación, y de él se desprenden conceptos como el congelado o el barrido fotográfico. En el caso de las cámaras digitales, está basado en 2 relés que manejan las cortinas de obturación y exposición. A continuación conoceremos las partes básicas del obturador:
Detalle del obturador fuera y dentro del mecanismo​
Los componentes del obturador siempre serán los mismos, salvo algunas variantes como el sistema retinal y el estabilizador que explicaré más adelante. Como podrán ver, los relés del obturador son alimentados por medio de un _flex_(1), muchas fallas referentes a fotografías muy claras, rayas, saturación se debe a la ruptura de este, ya que se encuentra sometido al movimiento brusco cuando abre y cierra el zoom, La tensión de trabajo de los relés, tanto como el de obturación (4) como el de exposición (5) no es mayor a 2V, así que es posible probarlos con una simple batería de 1,5V, la función de estos relés es hacer mover las persianas que interrumpen el paso de la luz por medio del objetivo (2). Cabe destacar que la persiana de exposición solo "oscurece las cosas" por medio de una lámina polariza la luz, tal como las gafas de sol.

*Tambor estático: *Como su nombre lo indica, este tambor no se mueve, este es para mantener el Tambor interno y el obturador en una posición recta a medida que el tambor externo gira, esto permite que estos se mantengan corriendo sobre los rieles internos del tambor externo y no girando en conjunto. Esto se logra usando una guía externa (1) que corre en un riel específico en la coraza, que mantiene el tambor estático en su sitio y dos rieles internos (2) que forzarán a las guías del tambor interno y el obturador a correr sobre los rieles del tambor externo. El tambor estático también cuenta con un riel que se encarga de llevar dentro de sí el flex del obturador y reducir la fricción del cable cada vez que el lente abre y cierra.

Tambor estático​
*Tambor Interno: *En este se encuentra un lente compuesto (1) y un pequeño mecanismo que posee unas persianas que protegen el mencionado lente, la combinación del lente que posee el Tambor Interno y el lente ubicado en el Obturador forman el Zoom, a medida que estos se alejan el uno del otro, aumenta el tamaño de la imagen. Este puede moverse por medio de unas guías (2) al rededor que corren en uno de los rieles ubicados en el tambor externo. Es importante mencionar que la formula (3) impresa en el Tambor Interno, determina el tipo de mecanismo, así que si por ejemplo tenemos una cámara Benq a la que le falte una unidad y queremos saber si el de la Casio le sirve, debemos tomar en cuenta la formula que en este caso es: *f= 6.2 -18.6 mm F=2.8 - 5.2*.

Detalle del Tambor Interno​
*Coraza y Tapa posterior:* Mantienen todos los componentes fijos móviles en su sitio. Dentro de la coraza también se alojan otros componentes que conoceremos ahora:

Vista desde la parte posterior del mecanismo​

Reductor (Engranes)
Piñón de Ataque
Sensor de posición del lente de enfóque
Motor de enfoque
Sensor de posición del tambor exterior
Motor del Zoom
Sensor de atascamiento

Ahora nos centraremos en los componentes fijos en la coraza.

*Reductor: *Es necesario para darle precisión al usuario al momento de aumentar o disminuir el zoom, además y aunque no lo parezca, para sacar el lente se requiere cierta fuerza que el motor realmente no tiene por si solo.

*Piñón de Ataque: *Es el engrane que transmite el movimiento desde el reductor al tambor externo, está separado del reductor porque así es más fácil prestarle servicio al lente.

*Motor de enfoque y sensor de enfoque: *Estos están instalados en el flex que rodea la coraza al igual que toda la parte eléctrica del mecanismo.

Detalle de la instalación del motor de enfoque y el sensor de posición de lente de enfoque​
Como pueden observar, el motor de enfoque (1) es un motor paso a paso, esto es necesario ya que se requiere mucha precisión a la hora de "cuadrar" la imagen, considerando que como mencioné antes, el ajuste de foco lo hace estimando la posición del lente usando el sensor de posición (2). Este motor es *MUY DELICADO*, cualquier cosa puede dañarlo, romperlo, trancarlo, etc. así que se recomienda que siempre esté bien limpio y lubricado.

*Sensor de posición del tambor exterior: *Es un sensor óptico que reacciona con el espejo que está ubicado en el tambor exterior.

Detalle de sensor de posición de tambor externo​
Este sensor es del tipo "Home Position", es decir, que solo detecta cuando el lente está en la posición "cerrado" al igual que el del motor de enfoque. La cámara no tiene forma de detectar la posición real del lente y solo hace estimaciones, debido a esto es una de las razones por las que el reductor traba el lente y solo se mueve cuando el motor se acciona.

*Motor y sensor de atascamiento: *Se trata de un motor DC de 3V. Este podría decirse que es el motor principal, ya que mueve la mayor parte del mecanismo.

Detalle del motor y el sensor de atascamiento instalados en el flex​
Este motor (1) tiene en su eje unas paletas (2) que interrumpen la luz del sensor de atascamiento (3). Cuando el motor está en movimiento, las paletas producen una señal pulsante que interpreta el MCU como que todo está bien. Cuando hay una mínima obstrucción en el lente, debido a la gran relación que hay en el reductor, no deja girar el motor y por tanto no se produce la señal pulsante. Es importante mencionar que lás cámaras más modernas, aparte de estos sensores, censan la corriente de consumo del motor para detectar un atascamiento.

Bien compañeros, esto es todo por ahora, espero les guste el tutorial y que haya podido aclarar algunas de sus dudas, dentro de poco estaré agregando más información de utilidad referente al funcionamiento de las cámaras digitales.

Saludos...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

de haber leido esto hace 2 años no hubiera asesinado mi camara 
con esa camara pude fotografiar a saturno


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno ya se por donde buscar la falla ¡¡¡ gracias don rat buen aporte


----------



## Ratmayor

En vista de que el tutorial tiene muchos "me guta" y para aclararle algunas dudas que Don Lemur tenía por allí estudiaremos quizás el componente más complejo de la unidad de Zoom y que no es más que el obturador. En este caso usaré un obturador Canon, ya que tiene las funciones básicas del resto de las cámaras además del famoso estabilizador que comenté anteriormente.

Ahora conozcamos las partes que componen el Obturador...
​

Tapa Superior
Persiana Polarizadora
Separador
Persianas del disparador
Soporte de las persianas
Soporte del mecanismo y guias
Cuerpo de relés y estabilizador

Para no perdernos, centrémonos en las partes principales.

*Persiana Polarizadora: *Esta persiana (1) se interpone en el objetivo con una pequeña rotación desde su eje (3), cuando hay mucha luz solar gracias a un pequeño relé (2). El sistema es capaz de detectar la saturación del CCD para activarla ya que la sobre exposición podría dañar el CCD. Se pueden detectar fallas con el relé que mueve esta pestañas cuando obtenemos fotos demasiado claras.

Detalle de la pestaña polarizadora instalada en el sistema​
*Persianas del disparador: *Estas son las responsables la captura de la imagen. Para explicarlo mejor, decidí animar la imagen:

Animación del funcionamiento del disparador​
Cuando presionamos el "Shutter" o disparador, las persianas (3) se cierran girando sobre un eje común (2), al instante para capturar la imagen, por medio de un relé (1). Las cámaras varían la velocidad de disparo dependiendo el programa seleccionado, por ejemplo, en el programa para la toma de fuegos artificiales, disparará lento, objetos en movimiento, será muy rápido.

*Cuerpo de relés y sistema de estabilización: *Como mencionaba, escogí este obturador porque además del cuerpo de relés (1 y 2), incluía el sistema de estabilización (3 y 4). Pero antes conozcamos en detalle el cuerpo de relés, es importante recalcar que estos, si desean comprobarlos, miden entre 20Ω a 40Ω y funcionan con 1,5V.

Detalle del cuerpo de relés y estabilizador​
Ok, ya sabemos que hacen los dichosos relés, pero, ¿Que es el condenado sistema de estabilización? Conozcámoslo en la siguiente imagen:


Detalle del movimiento del objetivo en el sistema de estabilización​
A diferencia de los obturadores convencionales con un lente objetivo fijo, este flota gracias a dos o más resortes. En la parte inferior, tiene dos o más imanes que reaccionan a las pequeñas bobinas que pueden apreciar en la foto. El sistema ajusta la posición del lente tomando a referencia un punto fijo, de manera que por más que se mueva la cámara el CCD capturará la imagen sin rastros de movimiento, por su puesto que tiene ciertos limites físicos, pero hacen un buen trabajo...

Bien, creo que esto es todo lo que deben saber sobre el mecanismo de la unidad de Zoom, en la parte 2, hablaré de la parte electrónica de una cámara digital. Saludos...


----------

